# Big Brakes or NX2000 upgrade on my 91 Sentra XE?



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Helly Guys, 
Today after successfully securing the SE-R spindles, my energy level has gone up substantially to upgrade the brakes of by beloved 91 Sentra XE (228,000 miles).

Rear breaks upgrade will certainly be the same as SE-R OEM size rotors ( I may get sltted and drilled) as I strongly believe that anything more than that will be an overkill, considering the 20% breaking done by rear brakes.

However, for the front brake upgrade, I am still confused if I should go for BABK (fastbrakes) or just the NX2000. 

My car is 100% street car. No racing whatsoever, however I drive a lot, approx 150 miles each week day. 

After scouring throughly so may threads on BABK and NX2000 upgrades, I am still a bit biased towards NX2000 considering the value for money approach. However, I would like hear from someone who has experienced both BABK and NX2000. I am willing to shell out another $700, if BABK really rocks in comparison to NX2000, and also there is a price for bling factor as well.

Any one got something to say? 

SC


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have the nx2k front brakes on my car and believe me, it's like night and day compared to the old stockers. if money isn't an issue, i'd definatly go with a big brake kit.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nx2000 brakes, IN MY OPINION are the same feel as stock.. its the stainless lines that make the diff... id go with at least 2 piston brakes on my next front brake setup..


----------

